# Rolling onto belly then crying...



## louiseee

My LO learnt to roll onto his belly at about 5 months but hasnt seemed all that bothered until today, he doesnt really like tummytime either.

He started rolling properly today everytime he was put on his back he was back on his tummy..the problem is everytime he rolls onto his belly he crys and moans until i roll him onto his back again (he used to be able to roll from front to back but he hasnt done it for months) :shrug:

Do i keep rolling him onto his back even though i'll be doing it aall day long, im not really sure how to resolve this tbh.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## seoj

My LO did this for a time before she decided she liked being on her belly and would roll over to sleep that way at 6mos! She refused to sleep any other way at that point. I think it's normal. For my LO- when she first learned to roll, it was from front to back- but then she learned to roll from back to belly, and for whatever reason, just stopped rolling tummy to back- so, like your LO, she'd be "stuck" and frustrated! Silly babies! So I just helped her when I could- and also gave her loads more "tummy time" if even only for a few minutes to help her build up those muscles- then, once she was better able to hold her head up and push herself up more- she didn't mind being on her belly so much. 

If your LO is anything like mine- he'll grow out of it soon. But till then, not sure what else you can do besides help him out? or maybe let him be a few minutes here and there till he get's better used to it? Depends on how upset it makes him. Best of luck!


----------



## Banshee

I am in the same situation. Ds2 rolls onto his tummy and then cries and then I roll him back and he rolls straight back onto his tummy! Don't really think there's a solution unfortunately until they learn to roll both ways as they wish. Frustrating isn't it?


----------



## .rollinn.

Oh my LO has always hated tummy time with a PASSION,now that he rolls both ways he still gets pissed every now and then even though he's the one that rolled onto his belly!


----------



## robinator

Mine does that if she's had a lot of tummy time in the recent past. Then, if she rolls onto her tummy she's just pissed cuz she doesn't want to be there. Again. So I tell her, "well, you're the one that rolled over, whatcha cryin' for?", and roll her back :haha:


----------



## Housewife83

Oh yeah, my LO used to do this too. I used to call it the Nim Nim monster. 

He'd roll onto his belly and look at me sadly and then start doing this cry that went 'Nim! Nim! Niiimmmm!" I would pick him up and say "Aww baby did the mean Nim Nim monster come and turn you onto your belly again and you didn't want it to? It wasn't you who turned onto your belly was it!"

He grew out of it and the Nim Nim has not been seen for some time.


----------



## Casey3

We went through that too.. For about 2-3 nights he would wake up everytime he rolled, so I was up every 45 minutes flipping him.. It was exhausting! Then after a few months he was like "woah! I could just sleep on my tummy like I do on mommys chest!" and he hasn't looked back :thumbup: so there's hope.. It just takes some time for them to realuze how the heck they roll back.


----------



## starnicole

My boy was doing this too. He would constantly roll from his back to his tummy and cry, I would roll him back and then he would roll again onto his tummy. At times when I needed a break I put him in his sleep positioner which stopped him rolling (he has now just learnt to roll over even when in it, but at least he can roll both ways now).


----------

